
I’m 32 and spent $200k on biohacking - Murkin
https://hackernoon.com/im-32-and-spent-200k-on-biohacking-became-calmer-thinner-extroverted-healthier-happier-2a2e846ae113
======
etrevino
Okay, so, lithium is used to treat bipolar. Metformin is being tested to treat
lithium weight gain. Modafinil is sometimes used for treatment resistant
depression. And escitalopram is an anti-depressant. All of that, plus the
hormones (which some doctors think might help folks with depression), makes me
think that the author has a health issue and his biohacking success is
actually just reflective of him getting better. I can't see how he could
convince a doctor to prescribe these meds otherwise.

~~~
quadrin
No, in his introduction it said that this was his hobby. I feel like he would
have mentioned if he had any sort of illness, otherwise that would be
dishonest writing.

------
babygoat
Call me crazy, but I think the meditating >1000 times might account for 99% of
this.

~~~
matt-attack
Do you mean the meditating caused the weight loss and improvement in oxygen
uptake?

~~~
babygoat
Yes.

------
BubRoss
I'm not doing drugs all the time, I'm 'biohacking'.

------
algaeontoast
Is this a joke?

Has Tim Ferris just adopted a new alias?

------
emon_sanglap
I agree with him

------
yellowapple
tl;dr: money _does_ buy happiness after all.

Like, it's great that rich CEOs get to burn all this money and have all these
necessary connections for their "biohacking", but very few of us have that
kind of money. It'd be nice to get some info on doing this sort of thing on a
budget (and preferably without being able to bribe - er, "persuade" \- a
doctor into writing a bunch of prescriptions).

~~~
copperx
This is extremely easy to do legally and with brand-name medications if you
live near the US-Mexico border.

------
ZARASHOAIB
Great

